

Ubuntu Unity 5.0 is out and ready for testing - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/113345-ubuntu-unity-5-0-is-out-and-ready-for-testing

======
bokchoi
Ugh. Here it is all on one page:

[http://www.extremetech.com/computing/113345-ubuntu-
unity-5-0...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/113345-ubuntu-unity-5-0-is-
out-and-ready-for-testing?print)

but don't bother reading it, the article doesn't say very much.

~~~
mrsebastian
It's just a walkthrough of the new features in Unity 5, and some tips on
getting going, if you have your own 12.04 testbed installation. I don't think
it's meant to 'say' very much.

------
sciurus
This Unity developers blog describes the new QA processes they're using.

[http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Releasing-a-precise-
Unity-5.0-t...](http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Releasing-a-precise-Unity-5.0-to-
Ubuntu-12.04)

------
scriptproof
1) We are used to have the toolbar at bottom. 2) This makes room for more
icons. 3) It is better to lose some space horizontally because we have windows
side by side horizontally, usually. Then, why a vertical toolbar?

~~~
waitwhat
Netbooks (or more generally: small screen devices) where you can more easily
lose a few pixels from the side than the bottom.

~~~
Legion
I keep reading people saying this, but my netbook screen is 1024px wide, and
eating up any of that space turns websites into things that must be scrolled
horizontally as well as vertically.

Unity ruined Ubuntu on my netbook because of that. Sites that I read before no
longer fit in the screen width, including Ubuntu's own homepage.

I dumped that noise and installed LXDE and made my netbook usable again.

~~~
trotsky
The default behavior of unity is to hide itself if you are using that space.
You also have a number of options:

Hide Launcher: * Never * Autohide * Dodge Windows * Dodge Active Window

(the last is the default)

~~~
nkassis
There is one thing that really annoy me with the autohide feature. When you
want to close the window the launcher often gets in the way. My mother got a
little annoyed at this since I upgraded her computer to 11.10.

~~~
trotsky
You might find you'd like to change the "edge reveal timeout" which is
actually the time it waits before the launcher reveals. The default is set to
150ms, but I like it much better at 300ms. You can also change the launcher
edge to the right, but that probably has more issues with scrolling. All of
that is set in CompizConfig Settings Manager.

------
g3orge
I actually like the look, but the thing I hate about Unity is the menu-bar. I
hope they will fix it.

------
rauar
wish the laucher would be more quicksilvr like. e.g.launches best match on
hitting return and open by some keystroke. not used it a lot yet - just a very
first, quick impression on the released version...

------
hotice
Oh yeah, split 3 relatively minor changes on 6 pages :/

------
thetrendycyborg
It's almost perfect, I just wish it were uglier.

------
robwgibbons
I for one still enjoy me some Gnome. Unity tickles my horizontal scrollbar
bone and my netbook doesn't like being tickled

------
sutro
Never again.

